# Graphics Contest #48- Blondie- Voting thread



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Here are the entries. Everyone did such a great job!  

Voting will last until midnight of January 28.

Original:









Entry 1:









Entry 2:









Entry 3:









Entry 4:









Entry 5:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Bump* :lol:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Great enteries everyone!!!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Awesome Megan!

I am so happy for you!
See how your skills are workin' for ya girl!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Dawn!!!    

Thank you to everyone who voted for me! Everyone who entered did an awesome job...As usual!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Close contest! Looks like a tie! Can't wait for the tie breaker voting thread!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

It's been brought to my attention that a vote slipped in after voting was over so it looks like a tie but in actuality, Megan won.  

Congrats and be on the look out for her new contest to start.

Thanks to Gypsy girl for hosting this one.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Fantastic work, everyone. Blondie Rumpleteaser is beside herself with all the attention :lol:


----------

